# YouTube sound



## Lengsel (Dec 11, 2009)

I have no sound working for YouTube videos. I can see them when they play and I do have sound for other system stuff like when the desktop loads, but can not hear any YouTube videos


----------



## tangram (Dec 11, 2009)

Did you check out 6.2.3 Firefox and MacromediaÂ® Flashâ„¢ Plugin and 7.2 Setting Up the Sound Card?


----------



## mickey (Dec 11, 2009)

Lengsel said:
			
		

> I have no sound working for YouTube videos. I can see them when they play and I do have sound for other system stuff like when the desktop loads, but can not hear any YouTube videos



Are you using the swfdec plugin to play those?


----------



## LateNiteTV (Dec 11, 2009)

http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=5786


----------

